# U6 Aluminum vs. Easton Ultralite 7005?



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

Does anyone know what the difference is between U6 Aluminum tubing such as that on a Redline Conquest Pro vs. Easton Ultralite 7005 like what is used on a Kona Jake the Snake? What tends to be lighter? Stiffer? Is there a listing somewhere explaining the difference in aluminum tubing types?


----------



## The Wrench (Oct 20, 2006)

Bikepro.com has an incredibly informative section on metal compounds. Unfortunately, I don't understand much of it. It does not seem to address the U6, but it does explain the 7005. For what it;s worth, if I had a local Kona dealer, I'd take a long hard look at a JTS. The 2007 spec looks really, really nice.

http://www.bikepro.com/products/metals/alum.shtml

Good luck!


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Valid question, but . . .*

. . . you're up against an daunting task. U6 is a marketing term, so your chances of finding out what it actually means are almost zero. 7005 is standard nomenclature for a specific aluminum alloy, not tubing. As The Wrench said, a huge amount of research awaits you if you want to make a comparison based on a marketing term and an alloy nomenclature. Better to compare bikes.


----------



## dlbcx (Aug 28, 2002)

Yep, the differences between the two tubings will probably be minimal. The modulus of all Al tubings will be the same, given that the tubings have the same diameter and are round. Another tough part to the question is the wall thickness and tapering of the two tubing types. I'm just guessing that U6 is a 6061 Al alloy that may have had some type of special cold working treatment done to it. The Ultralite 7005 probably is a thin wall, tapered butted tubing.
You might want to check Anvil Bikeworks or Strong websites to see if they have more info.


----------

